

Plentyoffish: 1 (Actually 2-3) Man Company May Be Worth $1Billion - chaostheory
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/plentyoffish_one_billion.php

======
jgrahamc
Yes, but that $1B is only calculated using the special Facebook RDF.

John.

------
thomasfl
Amazing! The next coming years we'll proabably end up seeing teenagers working
alone in their bedrooms, making companies that outrun myspace and facebook.
Imagine your 16 year old son rich enough to buy a private jet.

------
wschroter
The $10k per day number is only interesting if you understand the marketing
numbers. If he's spending $20k per day in marketing, the business isn't that
interesting.

~~~
utnick
what marketing do you think he is doing?

I have a feeling its mostly word of mouth and a high ranking for 'dating site'
in google

~~~
yubrew
He does radio ads[0] and tv ads on shows like "The Bachelor"[1]

[0]
[http://onlinepersonalswatch.typepad.com/news/2006/01/plentyo...](http://onlinepersonalswatch.typepad.com/news/2006/01/plentyoffish_ra.html)
[1] See comment from Reddiance
[http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2006/12/29/yahoo-to-
surge-...](http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2006/12/29/yahoo-to-surge-
in-2007/)

------
zandorg
Hmm, 1.2 _billion_ page views a month, and only making $30 mil a year?

I don't think I'll go into the ad business...

------
trekker7
Wow, this is pretty impressive... I don't know about the valuation, but the
revenue is awesome.

